# HP Colorado Backup II



## DeMuX (28. August 2002)

Moin zusammen,

hat von euch zufällig jmd noch HP Colorado Backup II für einen HP Colorado 14 GB Internal oder vergleichbare Software?

hp.com hat den support leider eingestellt, ich meine cd verschmissen, hat da von euch noch irgendwo ein kopie, url o.ä?

hab dsl und ftp fürs tauschen. wäre sehr nett von euch?


----------



## DeMuX (4. September 2002)

habs schon gefunden!


----------

